# Tombstone template now available high-res



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

*I found some tombstone shapes that someone had laid out to fit as many shapes and sizes on a single 4x8 sheet of foamboard. The originals were drawings on graph paper and photographed with a a cellphone. I corrected the distortion in photoshop then re-drew them as vectors. I thought I'd put up here for anyone that wants them. If the original author wants credit just contact me I'll add your name to the files.*



Download PDF here


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice of you to do, thank you.

There are a couple more of these that can be found on the forum.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Another very useful resource. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to cool TY!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting these!!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you, this couldn't have come at a better time. I should have my shop/garage/haunted house cleaned up by this weekend so I can start work on making some tombstones among other things.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Pretty Cool!...

Bobby A, you say you have seen more of these...do you have a link?


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Old Man Bakke said:


> Pretty Cool!...
> 
> Bobby A, you say you have seen more of these...do you have a link?


This is one of them Read the whole thread because there were a couple errors in their templates. Lowes replied saying they have now fixed the leaning one.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...one-tutorial-lowes-templates-supply-list.html

There are also more resources at the end of that thread.

Go out of the forum and do a google search for: tombstone templates halloweenforum
You should get several leads on where to look. Searching works better via google looking into the forum, than the forum search function does.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks BobbyA!


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

How do I know the measurements of each tombstone though? Maybe I am missing something. Like a functioning brain.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

They are laid out for cutting from a 4x8 sheet of foam but you can make them whatever size you want, its the shapes that matter.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the templates DC! 


Also, I just went to Home Despot & Lowes in Tallahassee this morning, & HD has the 2" EPS (beaded) styro in stock @ $14.99/sheet. Yay! Lowes here has the XPS Dow (blue) styrofoam, but only in 1/2". But, aside from having to go to two different stores to get the materials; you can laminate the XPS to the thicker EPS to use for a core material to make thicker stones that you can get fine detail on, cheaper than special ordering 1 1/2" XPS from either store. On a sad note, HD isn't carrying any of the Owens Corning XPS foam at all. :/ 


Btw, you can get pretty decent detail with EPS foam, you just have to be a bit more careful. My take on Urok-haii's celtic cross was made w/ EPS foam, mind you, it was a bit of a pain in the... but it turned out pretty good imo.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

This will make replacing all my damaged headstones so much easier this year. Thanks!


----------



## GamblinFool (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for doing this... I used the camera picture this weekend. One suggestion to keep the grid lines (they helped me) so the dimensions are easily copied.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Very Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MasterGracey1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Wanted to add the Lowe's templates here while they are still available. Leaving them for any future searches.

Here's the project page link... DIY Fun Halloween Tombstones


----------



## psychosis (Apr 8, 2021)

Ok guy's I know this is a thread from many many years back but I was wondering if anybody has the PDF that Devils Chariot shared as I want to make even more tombstones for 2022 season


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

psychosis said:


> Ok guy's I know this is a thread from many many years back but I was wondering if anybody has the PDF that Devils Chariot shared as I want to make even more tombstones for 2022 season


I remember running cross this somewhere. Maybe I got it via the wayback machine.


----------



## psychosis (Apr 8, 2021)

bobby2003 said:


> I remember running cross this somewhere. Maybe I got it via the wayback machine.


OMG that's it man thank you so much !!!


----------



## MasterGracey1 (Mar 31, 2019)

psychosis said:


> Ok guy's I know this is a thread from many many years back but I was wondering if anybody has the PDF that Devils Chariot shared as I want to make even more tombstones for 2022 season


I don't believe there is another copy of it. The original blog that this PDF stemmed from is still up. Not sure if that helps any.

Quick and Dirty Tombstones | Haunted Yards DOT Com


----------

